# Denver area gamer



## Dinkeldog (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm looking to find a group to play with.  I've recently started cleaning up my schedule so I have times available to play--pretty much any day except Tuesdays (prior commitment).

If anyone wants to get a hold of me, please e-mail me at dinkeldog2006 at yahoo dot com.


----------

